#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Монголия >  > > >  >  >  Подскажите по визе в Москве

## Fyodor

Подскажите, пожалуйста, где в Москве лучше делать визу.
Агентство которое обычно делает мне приглашения от Монголии отказалось  :Frown:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

http://wovisas.ru

----------

Fyodor (19.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

Визу куда?

----------


## Fyodor

> Визу куда?


В Монголию, в Улан-Батор нужно.

----------


## Нико

Ой,с этим подсказать не могу.

----------


## Fyodor

Немного фоток из поездки.
Ступни у монастыря - это, со слов местного гида, начало строительства самой большой статуи Будды в мире. Строит корейская фирма.

Местная "Рублёвка".

В келье у местного монаха нет ничего кроме книг и предметов гигиены.

----------

Pyro (17.09.2012), Ануруддха (17.09.2012), Кунсанг (18.09.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.09.2012)

----------


## лесник

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, где в Москве лучше делать визу.
> Агентство которое обычно делает мне приглашения от Монголии отказалось


Визу можно делать в консульстве Монголии в Москве самостоятельно. Но если нет приглашения и не у кого попросить в Монголии, то попробуйте в Легендтур обратиться http://www.legendtour.ru/rus/contact.shtml

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.09.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Есть байка что когда строили эту статую Авалокитешвары, один бурят строитель спал в ладони Авалокитешвары. Не спускался, а там оставался ночевать.

----------

Антон Соносон (05.06.2014)

----------


## Fyodor

> Есть байка что когда строили эту статую Авалокитешвары, один бурят строитель спал в ладони Авалокитешвары. Не спускался, а там оставался ночевать.


Может оно и правда. Само здание не такое уж и большое, подходя к нему не ожидаешь удивить столь огромную статую внутри.
В первый момент захватывает дух от увиденного.
К сожалению фотографировал на телефон и фотографии получились не очень. 

Монахи отзывчивые, как и в Бурятии можно смело обращаться к любому - постарается помочь. Старшее поколение понимает по русски.
В Китае (Янчжоу) стоило мне начать подниматься по монастырской лестнице как монахи тут же наглухо закрывали ворота монастыря и никого не пускали внутрь пока не уйду  :Smilie:

----------

Кунсанг (18.09.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Там еще на территории Гандана ствол дерева стоит который даже более популярен у народа чем статуя Арьябалы. Этот ствол не сгорел при пожаре дацана, хотя должен был по любому сгореть. Монголы шепчут в щели ствлоа желания и верят что они исполнятся.

----------

лесник (18.09.2012)

----------

